
The Future According to Tim O'Reilly - phalien
http://www.newsweek.com/2010/12/10/the-future-according-to-tim-o-reilly.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previously submitted here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1997408>

Subsequently killed.

